# hope this works...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

no need to panic,this is just an experiment:

9405 5036 9930 0141 2972 90
9405 5036 9930 0141 2973 20
9405 5036 9930 0141 2973 37

i'm trying to do something my great-great grandfather did...


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

In my short time here on puff I've learned that if Shuck posts a DC number there's all kinds of reasons to panic!!! Watch OUT!!!:shocked:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Good luck!

Will you explain if it works? Or will be self explanatory?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh Shit... Wait... Can I say Shit on here???

Oh well just did


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i'm trying to do something my great-great grandfather did...


Did your great great grandfather roam the countryside, destroying mailboxes???


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Will you explain if it works? Or will be self explanatory?


it should be self explanatory if it works...



jaydub13 said:


> Did your great great grandfather roam the countryside, destroying mailboxes???


 it's rumored that he once bombed mark twain and grover cleveland...


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> it should be self explanatory if it works...
> 
> it's rumored that he once bombed mark twain and grover cleveland...


ROFL... that explans a lot.... its in your blood!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

shuckins said:


> it's rumored that he once bombed mark twain and grover cleveland...


hu hu you said twain and grover hu hu

(wheres that damn butthead icon???)


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Fun! I wonder what it is!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy Bomb's Batman!!!!

Are there stragglers coming from Robin (aka Smelvis, aka Paris Hilton Lover)???


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

uh oh, who are going to be the next victims..


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope its someone else.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

"Expiramental bombs".... hrmmmm... well, best of luck to the guinea pigs!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I hope its someone else.


I hope he sent them all to you!!!! Blow up your work once and for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Coop D said:


> I hope he sent them all to you!!!! Blow up your work once and for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever:


Thats just wrong!!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Your mail room would be a little scared if that all showed up!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree when Ron says not to panic be scared, be very scared! He needs to get sick or something and take a break so we can catch up. LMAO. J/K Ron. Simple & Devious bomb, I love it!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This should be interesting. You should move your women, children and pets to another location until the victims are identified and the all clear is given. Can't wait to find out and see what is going down. This could be epic!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Experimental Bombs?? 

I would recommend everyone stock up on fresh water and non-perishable food items....

This should be interesting..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Experimental Bombs??
> 
> I would recommend everyone stock up on fresh water and non-perishable food items....
> 
> This should be interesting..


I am stocking up on Jack Daniels instead :thumb:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I am stocking up on Jack Daniels instead :thumb:


I like the way you think, sir. :thumb:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Experimental Bombs??
> 
> I would recommend everyone stock up on fresh water and non-perishable food items....
> 
> This should be interesting..


 Yes dont forget the ****


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Yes dont forget the ****


 Wow they bleeped
P
O
R
N huh


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Does this have anything to do with _Nam_, or possibly _ze Germans? :tongue1:_


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> Wow they bleeped
> P
> O
> R
> N huh


I am guessing that is worst then any other 4 letter word....


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone break the code. got me twisted here at work... can't focus on doin my job... hahaha.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, it's probably a bag of tobacco to roll your own. The Shuckins Blend.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think there may be a banded Shuckins blend in with the others...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

so far. it seems one is in TN, one is in VA , and the other is in WA. sorry, curiousity got the best of me. lol. i just had to find out were they were....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> so far. it seems one is in TN, one is in VA , and the other is in WA. sorry, curiousity got the best of me. lol. i just had to find out were they were....


LMAO, one in TN. Maybe he's bombing himself!....Lets see ya track ours, Mr Super Slueth! *G*ound:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO, one in TN. Maybe he's bombing himself!....Lets see ya track ours, Mr Super Slueth! *G*ound:


dont try me. lol. my dad use to work at the main post office in tampa, and he is one of those that seems to always know a guy that knows a guy. lol. (expept in the cigar world....go figure) lol. actually. i could do it even if i wanted to. because most of his friends from the post office are ether dead, retired, or relocated out of state. he knows like one person there and they talk maybe twice a year.... and, i mean, c'mon, he posted DC's. like i could resist that. it keeps me entertained... dont think i didnt look at the recipts you posted to see if there was valuable info on there. lol. noticed one bomb is twice the size of the rest. and was quite impressed with the shipping you had there.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> dont try me. lol. my dad use to work at the main post office in tampa, and he is one of those that seems to always know a guy that knows a guy. lol. (expept in the cigar world....go figure) lol. actually. i could do it even if i wanted to. because most of his friends from the post office are ether dead, retired, or relocated out of state. he knows like one person there and they talk maybe twice a year.... and, i mean, c'mon, he posted DC's. like i could resist that. it keeps me entertained... dont think i didnt look at the recipts you posted to see if there was valuable info on there. lol. noticed one bomb is twice the size of the rest. and was quite impressed with the shipping you had there.


Shipping is std air. Any faster than 7 days and its like 4 x the price! But then you'd be able to see a DC! LMAO. The big one has coffee in it as well as some other goodies, thats why it weighed so much. *S*

Dont worry, I checked Rons numbers early on too.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> no need to panic,this is just an experiment:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0141 2972 90
> 9405 5036 9930 0141 2973 20
> ...


some experiments don't work out too good but I'm sure yours will be just fine. :tu


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Shipping is std air. Any faster than 7 days and its like 4 x the price! But then you'd be able to see a DC! LMAO. The big one has coffee in it as well as some other goodies, thats why it weighed so much. *S*
> 
> Dont worry, I checked Rons numbers early on too.


yea i figured as much. i knew i couldnt be the only one in 2 days to say "what the hell".. its like a guessing game. i see WA and i think.... going to smelvis? in general, when i do this. i keep the thoughts to my self. because om always wrong. lol. (shhhh. dont tell my wife, i like to keep her under the impression that i think im always right)


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you serious?!?! How has Shuckins not been tracked down by the FBI for sending so many bombs in the mail? Rediculous!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i was right. lol. it was smelvis...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my great great grandpa was a feuder. he was born into it and it became a way of life for him. he was known to brag about how he took out 3 family members of the other clan on the same day. i attempted to do the same. i have no feud with the bonnette's,but there just happened to be 3 of them on the forum (dave,justin,and tim). so naturally,i had to take a shot. all 3 bombs hit on the same day but only 2 of the bonnettes were home, tim had left the country. did he get tipped off? i don't know.

i'm sorry great great grandpa,i tried,but i guess i'm not the bomber you were...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> my great great grandpa was a feuder. he was born into it and it became a way of life for him. he was known to brag about how he took out 3 family members of the other clan on the same day. i attempted to do the same. i have no feud with the bonnette's,but there just happened to be 3 of them on the forum (dave,justin,and tim). so naturally,i had to take a shot. all 3 bombs hit on the same day but only 2 of the bonnettes were home, tim had left the country. did he get tipped off? i don't know.
> 
> i'm sorry great great grandpa,i tried,but i guess i'm not the bomber you were...


OMG! There are dave relatives here? I never noticed. Time to leave Puff methinks! LMAO. J/K. Bit scary though. *G*


----------

